# Starting Egg Share



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi my name is Clare my DH is Brian, I've had one failed icsi at Holly House and we are now going to start egg share. I have had my bloods done and they have come back all clear so we are now waiting for a recipient. Is there anyone else at Holly House doing egg share


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello Clare...
Iam not at holly house but iam at cromwell/darlington egg sharing to.Sorry to here your first attempt was unsucessful glad to see u up and running and getting into the swing of things again hope u have success with ur 2nd attempt and go onto having a healthy baby all the best hun,Fingers crossed for u that u arent waiting to long for recipaint whichs iam sure u wont be as theres probs about 6 recipiants to one donor All the best.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, Im at Lister, but just wanted to say welcome to the thread. Im pretty sure you wont have any problem getting a recipient, should be the quickest thing to happen.

Good luck hun.

Kate
xx


----------



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Kelly
Thanks for responding, I thought the bloods would take ages but I got the results back within 2 weeks and now I just seem to be a bit in limbo (not dancing) I really want to start again as my last try was in June. I have just read your 2WW diary and good luck.


----------



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Kateg

Thanks for your post just seems to be taking ages getting a bit impatient.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Your welcome clare

Iam trying to remeber what happened to me,i know i had my results back really quick to,I had my inital consltation for egg sharing one week,the week after i had councilling,within this time i was matched and all results were back,So id say about 3ish weeks it took me,Iam sure u wont be hanging around any longer as long as ur recipiant is ready to ur off to a flying start hunnie.Thats the only thing u and the recipiant have to have same dates or near enough so once u have egg transfer she will be doing the same.
Goodluck


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We had our initial consulatation in June, had some bloods done, had hiv done in july, and have just been matched have my nasal spray and pill sitting here staring at me and just waiting for af to show.

If i had been more organised i would have got the bloods done before the consultation as have most people on here!

Shouldnt be too long though hun, once the results are back its pretty much a case of waiting to be in sync with recipient.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Clare

I dont have any advice re the egg sharing but just wanted to say

 for ur tx, hoping that ur dreams come true

Why not join the ladies who post on the Egg Sharing chit chat thread

Theres ladies at all aspects of their treatment and am sure u will find a buddy or two there

Heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67525.0

 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi 
Just thought I would post again as I have heard from Holly House this morning and they think treatment will start end of Oct beginning of Nov. i am very happy now at least I can see a light at the end of the tunnel.

Luv 

Clare


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats great news hun. Not too long to wait now, and at least you have your date.

xxx


----------

